# invalide xml document parsen?!



## l00P (5. Jan 2010)

hallo zusammen!

Ich habe das problem das ich ein xml dokument bekomme das eventuell manchmal vor der eigentlichen xml definition errormessages stehen haben kann. Wie kann ich so ein dokument trotzdem parsen? 
In der xml struktur selber sind dann keine Fehlermeldungen mehr drinnen!!
Ich verwende den SAX Parser


```
Error: wasweisichwas da stehen kann..

auch mehrere zeilen...

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<Data>
  <RecordSet ....>
    <Record>
      <Row number="1">
        ..Field inhalte...
      </Row>
```

danke schonmal,

lg
wolf


----------



## eRaaaa (5. Jan 2010)

Prüfe die Datei doch selbst erstmal nach, bevor du die zum Parser schickst. Kannst ja kontrollieren ob die erste Zeile 
= 
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

 ist, ansonsten den Teil davor löschen?!

Oder von wo bekommst du den das XML-Dokument? Wäre ja vllt. besser die Error-Msg als Kommentar zu versehen evtl.?! (weiß ja allerdings nicht wofür die ist etc.)


----------



## l00P (5. Jan 2010)

ok, werde die datei selber checken müssen ob da vorangestellte lines stehen. können auch warnings sein. allerdings interessieren mich die nicht. ich bekomme die xml datei vom wawi. system. die wird dort so generiert...

dachte der parser kann damit umgehen...

danke
lg


----------

